# Say It Isn't So - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

The Outfield gave us a fun one to play with this tune....this video breaks down how i play it - thanks for watching!

guitar - Fender Telecaster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Doc1g4_PUHw


----------

